# Can I plow with a 1997 F250 Ex Cab?



## f2501960 (Sep 13, 2002)

I have a 1997 F250 HD Ex Cab 4X4 (Old Body Style). No plow manufactures will sell me a plow becouse my Front GAWR is 3,850. Will I do damage to the truck if I put one on anyway? If so what can be done to fix this problem?

I would have never though I I would not be able to plow with this truck!

Please help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

If they're telling you this, you must have the diesel, I've heard of this problem before.

I personally wouldn't be afraid to put a plow on that truck, even if it exceeds the *rated* axle capacity. You'll probably want to add Timbren load boosters to the front to keep your tires from wearing on the inside edge, but your truck should handle the plow OK.

I ran my '97 F-350 overweight for 6 years with no ill effects.


----------



## Hoopsfan (Aug 15, 2002)

I agree Pelican. I've talked to several guys who put plows on trucks that exceeded the rated axle weight and didn't have any problems. 

The problem I'm having is that I need an F350 Crew Cab and would like the PSD, but the Western dealer in my area will not install it because I would exceed the axle weight. I'm sure liability has something to do with it. He will sell me the plow, but I have to install it myself. According to Ford, if I do this, I void my warranty! This is the dilemma I face. I don't have the figures for the engine weights, but I cannot believe the PSD weighs that much more than the V10.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Hoopsfan, I'd look around for a dealer who'll overlook your plow, they're out there. My dealer lets me do just about what I want with my trucks, and still honors the Ford warranty. You can't get greedy though, if you overload the truck, you can't expect them to replace a broken spring, or things along that line. If the truck has malfunctioned of its own accord, my dealer will fix it.

F2501960's warranty has been long expired, so this isn't an issue with his truck. If your plow dealer won't install, buy it outright and install it yourself, they aren't that hard to do. If you think that is beyond your skills, put out a call for help here, chances are someone in your area can assist.


----------



## Hoopsfan (Aug 15, 2002)

Yeah Pelican, I thought about visiting another dealer. Problem is, I can walk to nearest dealer, the next closest dealer is 40 miles from my house. 

I'll take your advice and go see if they'll overlook the plow.

Thanks


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

Air bags are a great thing!

www.macsspring.com


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I drove past two Ford dealers to buy mine, they service me much better. How can any dealer expect the owner of a 4x4 truck not to want to put a plow on it?


----------



## f2501960 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Thanks!!*

Thanks for all the help guys! I think I can handle the mounting myself I was just courious to see if it had any ill effects. It's not a diesel, it's got the 5.8L (351). I love it. I told told my wife when I go to put me and my guns in it and bury the whole thing.
Thanks again.
P.S. Pelican, the God, Guns and Guts is on the mark.

Regards,
F2501950 or Browningman


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

F2501960: 

Welcome to Plowsite!


----------



## GreginAlaska (Sep 14, 2002)

We have a 94 F350 Crewcab with the turbo-diesel that we put a Sno-way Lobo V plow on and plowed for 4 years with. Didn't cause any problems with the truck. Did get rid of the Sno-Way and went Fischer though. Now we have a 2001 F350 PSD with the 9.5 Fisher V - put another leaf under the front-end and we put about 3K pounds of sand in the back...hope it holds up


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

Greg I wouldn't be too worried. After all that is the truck of Champions.

If you have too much trouble with the springs giving out you might try the air bag route. A bunch of the car haulers around here put them on their trucks. They love em. I am putting them on mine.

www.macsspring.com is the cheapest place I have found them.


----------



## GreginAlaska (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi Brickman, I bookmarked the site and will keep it in mind.
Thanks!


----------



## Tillerman1664 (Sep 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hoopsfan _
> *
> The problem I'm having is that I need an F350 Crew Cab and would like the PSD, but the Western dealer in my area will not install it because I would exceed the axle weight. much more *


Just out of curiosity what size plow do you intend to put on your truck, and why are you limited to not installing it yourself?

http://community.webshots.com/album/49947875czjckL


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hoopsfan _
> *
> The problem I'm having is that I need an F350 Crew Cab and would like the PSD, but the Western dealer in my area will not install it because I would exceed the axle weight. I'm sure liability has something to do with it. He will sell me the plow, but I have to install it myself. According to Ford, if I do this, I void my warranty! This is the dilemma I face. I don't have the figures for the engine weights, but I cannot believe the PSD weighs that much more than the V10. *


Hoopsfan,

I had the same problem with my local Fisher dealer. I wanted them to install a 8.5 EZV, and no matter what I said, he wouldn't.:realmad:

Here is the deal.

If you install a plow on a SD that the Plow Prep package is not avail. on, you will technically have voided the warranty. Unless you do what I did, which was to talk to my dealer about what I was doing. He agreed to honor my warranty even if I installed a plow(I have bought 4 trucks from him).

Second, all 250's and 350's have the same front axle. It is rated for 5200 lbs. The limiting factor between the different models are the springs. SD's with the Plow Prep come with "X" code front springs. This also happens to be the stock springs on a 450 and 550. They are rated at 6000 lb(remember, you still have only a 5200 lb axle). So, Install some X springs.

I went to the local Western Dealer and they told me the same thing, no plow. I told them I had upgraded the front springs. They asked, "Are they rated for at least 5200 lbs.". I said "Yes".

A day later, I had a Dealer installed 8.5 MVP on my truck

By the way, when set up to plow, my truck wieghs in around 9100 lbs.

Greg


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Dockboy, have you seen my posts regarding the front axles on the F-250, 350, and 550, both here and on the "other" site? Believe it or not, they're the same.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dockboy _
> *
> 
> Second, all 250's and 350's have the same front axle. It is rated for 5200 lbs. The limiting factor between the different models are the springs. *


I know. I thought that is what i said 

Greg


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

So if the snow plow dealer takes your word for it, just tell him you put them on and presto, new plow.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

> Second, all 250's and 350's have the same front axle.


You didn't mention the F-550, which also shares the same axle, the point of my post.


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

I know this post is a little old but I thought I'd post anyway. 

I have the same truck, same engine and same front axle. I got the same "you can't put a plow on that truck". I was VERY disappointed to hear that. Found one place, a reputable one, that said he'd do it but wouldn't recommend it if there were multiple drivers. Whatever that means exactly. I said put it on; it's a western 8' pro plow. I haven't had any problems with it yet; it was installed in 2000. The only thing that's wrong with it is the HUGE turning radius doing residential.


----------



## drobson (Oct 22, 2002)

I've got a 1999 F350 SD with a Front Axle rated at 4500, everything I've read says it needs to be at least 4900. My Ford dealer (the one I just bought the truck from) tells me that it will be fine with the 4500 axle, and that because my factory warranty is up anyway (74K miles on the truck) it won't make any difference. I'm worried that the weight of the plow may damage the front end, maybe not right away, but if the axle is not made for the plow it could do major long term damage.

Anyway, I want to put an 8' fisher on it and so far it doesn't look like it will be a problem, but in the back of my mind I am still worried about the long term damage.


----------



## Joey D (Jan 6, 2002)

The reason behind no plow prep on crew cab and ex cab diesels is with a plow and 6 passengers the front will be over loaded. Not many guys plow with 6 people but there would be a legal issue if they allowed it.
I would do it if it were my truck. If it sags to much then install springs for a diesel truck. The diesels had a 4500lb front spring I think.

I know the front axle thing on the SuperDuty's has almost run it's coarse, but have to add to it.
Until 2002 all 250's and single wheel 350's had the dana 50 front axle and all 350 dually's had the dana 60 front. Now I know there are trucks out there that prove this wrong but that is what it should have. Things will change this like assembly line era and parts shortage but for the majority of the trucks out there this will hold true. 
Now I know in 2002 the 350 was supposed to have the dana 60, and the 250 will have the dana 50 .
You can find all this info searching on the Ford Diesel site.


----------



## drobson (Oct 22, 2002)

Ok, so my 1999 F350 should have a Dana 50 front axle, but did that come in different weights?

The other thing that I have been reading about is that alternator in a truck without the plow package is 95 amps and with the plow package should be 130 amps, now I know that I can change the alternator, but can the rest of my charging system handle the extra amperage coming from the alternator?

I'm still searching and reading to find out as much as I can about this before I make a decision on what to do. I just bought this truck from a ford dealer that said it could take a plow and now I find out that it doesn't have the plow prep package. I have to decide if I want to give the truck back (but I really like it) or if I can get them to do some work to it so it will be more stable with a plow.

Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Joey D (Jan 6, 2002)

The springs are different for different weights. The alternator can be upgraded with out a problem. 
What is the front GVW on your truck? What motor do you have? I think 4800 for a gas and 5200 for the diesel. Then you could get the X-code spring which is for a 450 and 550 at 6000lb.


----------



## poorpapa (Jan 31, 2004)

that was my question I bought a 97 f250 4x4 crew 7.5 liter It never dawned on me that I wouldnt be able to put a plow on it
I found this out AFTER I picked up a 71/2' boss straight blade works great so far.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Your front GAWR is only 3850? You definitely must have a gas engine then huh? My 96 Powerstroke, which is same truck as yours except for the engine has a front GAWR of 4600 lbs. Your truck must have the Dana 50 TTB front axle. If you are really worried about it, you should go to a reputable spring shop, and have them put in stiffer springs in the front of your truck. That will get you all set for plowing, although you might want to look into a new alternator if yours is not quite up to snuff, and a heavy duty transmission cooler if you have an automatic.

To clarify Dana axles.
In the old body style Ford pickups: F250's had the TTB Dana 50. An IFS
F350's had the solid front axle Dana 60.

Newer superduties F250 and F350 single rear wheel had a solid front axle Dana 50. Dana changed the part numbers a bit. The F350 dual rear wheel superduty has a Dana 60. Both the Dana 50 and 60 on the superduties are dsolid front axles.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2004)

Old man kent and Joey D you guys are correct, except that ALL SUPERDUTIES (f350/350) after 2002 have dana 60 front axles I believe.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2004)

Sorry (f250/350).


----------

